# Cleaning The Fiberglass



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

our new Outback 230rs will be arriving soon and I need to go get some supplies. does anyone have some suggestions on cleaners for the exterior, since it is being delivered by Lakeshore rv and its obviously winter i want to be ready to clean the outside as soon as it arrives. any suggestions will be appreciated, plus maybe the best place to buy the needed items, TC


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I found when I waxed the camper with Turtle Wax Ice product (after washing with a quality auto car wash soap), It would take the remaining black streaks and cleaned the balance up nicely.

bbwb


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have used a product called ReJex. It is something I get from the airport where I store the trailer. I waxed the whole trailer with it over a year ago, and about 25 washes ago, and the water still beads off, any black streaks I get just wipe off with a dry towel, and bird droppings and insects on the front cap just hose off. It was expensive, but for a bottle that will get me two coatings, and one has lasted over a year; it was well worth it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I use the protect-all line of products for general cleaning. I tried the turtlewax ice, and wasn't impressed personally, but maybe that's just me. For the front cap I use a good fiberglass wax for boats. It does a great job, but requires too much work to do the whole trailer with it.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I like the ProtectAll wax and roof sealant too. But I use Meguires carnauba wax and I have used that Gelcoat. Its supposedly geared specific to fiberglass care. They all work well. I generally wax a little at a time and when the week is done, I usually am too.
Decal is still pealing away on the front, no matter what you use. LOL
I really like that ol camper.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, i will check online and see where I can find he best deals.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

As far as washing, I got some car cleaner from Dollar General that worked well but last time I had used some dish soap with a little Mr. Clean and really worked well. Don't think you need anything special as a cleaner just so it won't strip paint.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Been using simple green on the roof and sides and sometimes that blue coral stuff that comes by the gallon at walmart in the auto section that I do the cars with. Have never ever waxed it and it looks fine. Decals holding up better than expected for a 5 year old. ---Mike


----------

